# Gabriella today :)



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

a couple shots snapped while at Ashleigh's getting my puppy fix  She's not groomed but it was fun taking the pics - she is getting better at her free stacking


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gabriella is a complete knockout. She is a stunning baby girl!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

She's beautiful!
Looks like a champ to me.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Gabriella is absolutely stunning!!! Hard to believe shes only 7 months!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a face. Is that your kitty cat playing in the snow too?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gorgeous pups. They both stack nicely.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, she is just gorgeous! What a sweet face.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone - yes I can't believe she is only 7 months old.....how time flies


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gabriella*

Gabriella is a KNOCKOUT!!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

wow she is beautiful!!


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

She looks so soft, beautiful girl you have!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks  I am so lucky to have her  Her breeder (Splendid Goldens) has some of the nicest dogs I have seen - and their temperaments are so absolutely stellar  Love them!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Look at that coat!!! She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Loni S. (Jun 9, 2021)

peeps said:


> a couple shots snapped while at Ashleigh's getting my puppy fix  She's not groomed but it was fun taking the pics - she is getting better at her free stacking


Looks like a pro already! Stunning!


----------

